# Wanted: Facility for Lease in Cincinnati, OH



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I am looking to lease a fully-equipped equestrian facility. Ideally, this would include: 15(+) acres, 10(+) stall barn, large indoor and outdoor riding areas. Must be within 45 minutes of Cincinnati, Ohio. Lease can be up to around $1500/month (Negotiable). I would be willing to build facilities on a suitable property at a reduced lease rate.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Even if your property doesn't perfectly match these requirements, if it fits in the location, please let me know about it!


----------



## xanswerxthatx (May 19, 2011)

I know your post is old, but I'm going to respond anyways. I don't know of anyplace except for a barn that's falling apart off of 32 in Eastgate. It may be for sale, but I don't see a sign on it. I could try to look online if you wanted.

Regardless, I'm looking for someplace either to ride or to work off some riding time near Cinci. You don't happen to have any ideas for me, do you?

Sorry for the bother.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I am still looking for a barn, so don't let the age of this post turn you away! LOL!

@Answerthat - There are a lot of boarding barns in the Cincy area - depending on which side of town you live on, and what riding discipline you prefer, I may be able to give you some pointers.


----------



## xanswerxthatx (May 19, 2011)

I'm actually pretty centrally located, but I know my way around east side better. I've actually never ridden western, but since I really only want to ride for fun, would definitely consider trying it. But I used to ride at a hunter/jumper barn.

I'm not looking to board, however as I don't have a horse.

Good luck with your search!


----------

